# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Wet Area Tile adhesive?

## mgt

Hey guys, 
Which Tile adhesive to you all use for wall and floor tiles in your wet areas?  Do you use a different product to the adhesive you would use where you are not waterproofing? 
Again after much research etc. etc.  I have found conflicting opinions.  At the moment I am looking at Davco Ultraflex or SE7. 
Obviously I will have to make sure the tile adhesive is compatible with the waterproofing membrane I choose - but I was curious as to if there is a "best" or "better" tile adhesive to use in wet areas. 
Very interested in your responses. 
Cheers in advance,
MGT.

----------


## Batpig

'Evening MGT, 
Being polymer-modified, the Ultraflex should be okay on your waterproofed shower-recess walls. The only thing is - make sure you trowel it "vertically", so that the little ridges of adhesive formed by your notched trowel end up vertical, rather than horizontal. This is so that the dried adhesive in service ends up holding on to as little of the water that makes it through the wall tiles as possible. The reason this is important is because Ultraflex is also rubber-modified, and the rubber component of it doesn't particularly like moisture in "standing" quantities. For this reason, you definitely shouldn't use the Ultraflex on the floor of your shower recess.  
With regards to the shower-recess floor, whilst I don't think SE-7 is rubber-modified, the trouble is - it may also not be polymer-modified. This means that it may have trouble sticking to your waterproofing membrane. PowderMastic would probably therefore be a better proposition for the shower floor, because it isn't rubber-modified, but _is_ polymer-modified. 
Ultraflex will probably be okay out on the rest of the bathroom floor, because there's not going to be much standing-water out there, and it's rubber-component will help to stave off any reflected cracking from coming up into your tiles from your substrate-floor. 
Davco has a pretty decent helpline, so give them a call and see how you go. Try to find out which adhesives are available at your various local retailers first, though, because Davco might otherwise recommend something that you end up having trouble sourcing. 
Best Wishes,
Batpig.

----------


## phild01

As I mentioned on other thread, powdermastic or SE7.
Davalastic can be added to SE7 if flexibility is a concern.  As is, SE7 can be used over waterproofing membranes.
I have used both without a problem over waterproofing.

----------


## mgt

> 'Evening MGT, 
> Being polymer-modified, the Ultraflex should be okay on your waterproofed shower-recess walls. The only thing is - make sure you trowel it "vertically", so that the little ridges of adhesive formed by your notched trowel end up vertical, rather than horizontal. This is so that the dried adhesive in service ends up holding on to as little of the water that makes it through the wall tiles as possible. The reason this is important is because Ultraflex is also rubber-modified, and the rubber component of it doesn't particularly like moisture in "standing" quantities. For this reason, you definitely shouldn't use the Ultraflex on the floor of your shower recess.  
> With regards to the shower-recess floor, whilst I don't think SE-7 is rubber-modified, the trouble is - it may also not be polymer-modified. This means that it may have trouble sticking to your waterproofing membrane. PowderMastic would probably therefore be a better proposition for the shower floor, because it isn't rubber-modified, but _is_ polymer-modified. 
> Ultraflex will probably be okay out on the rest of the bathroom floor, because there's not going to be much standing-water out there, and it's rubber-component will help to stave off any reflected cracking from coming up into your tiles from your substrate-floor. 
> Davco has a pretty decent helpline, so give them a call and see how you go. Try to find out which adhesives are available at your various local retailers first, though, because Davco might otherwise recommend something that you end up having trouble sourcing. 
> Best Wishes,
> Batpig.

  Batpig, 
Thanks heaps for you post.  Lots of great info in there for me. 
My ensuite will have a "walk in" tiled shower (and is pretty small) so I was hoping for the one tile adhesive to do it all.  Sounds like Powder mastic might be the go.  However on the Davco website, it states for SE7 "It can be used to fix tiles onto concrete, cement renders/screeds, blockwork, rendered brickwork and compatible waterproofing membranes"    SO maybe SE7 will be ok too.  And I assume that the Davco k10 Waterproofing will be compatible.  But I might ring the helpline as you suggested.  Will both PowderMastic and SE7 be ok for both the walls and floor?  And is it fine to use either of those for the rest of the room (and my other bathroom)?  Or should I revert to ultra flex for the areas not exposed to so much water? 
Thanks,
MGT.

----------


## mgt

> As I mentioned on other thread, powdermastic or SE7.
> Davalastic can be added to SE7 if flexibility is a concern.  As is, SE7 can be used over waterproofing membranes.
> I have used both without a problem over waterproofing.

  Thanks phild01, 
Have you used both of these products on walls and floors? Or - Can I use both of these on both walls and floors? 
I am not sure if flexibility is a huge problem.  It is an old house on stumps so I should probably take it into consideration. 
Was it the Davco K10 waterproofing that you used with both the PowderMastic and the SE7 that worked ok? 
Cheers,
MGT.

----------


## phild01

> Thanks phild01, 
> Have you used both of these products on walls and floors? Or - Can I use both of these on both walls and floors? 
> I am not sure if flexibility is a huge problem.  It is an old house on stumps so I should probably take it into consideration. 
> Was it the Davco K10 waterproofing that you used with both the PowderMastic and the SE7 that worked ok? 
> Cheers,
> MGT.

  I used both in the bathroom walls, shower and floors. Started with powdermastic and finished with mostly SE7.  Both work equally well I think.  I have used K10 but this time was over the Cromellin product.  They will work over K10 as well.  The adhesion properties over waterproofing is excellent.

----------


## mgt

> I used both in the bathroom walls, shower and floors. Started with powdermastic and finished with mostly SE7.  Both work equally well I think.  I have used K10 but this time was over the Cromellin product.  They will work over K10 as well.  The adhesion properties over waterproofing is excellent.

  
Thanks for the info. 
Leaning toward the PowderMastic and the K10 combo (cannot find the SE7 at my local Bunnings), and just continue to use the PowderMastic everywhere in both bathroom and ensuite for all the tiling. 
Cheers,
MGT.

----------


## phild01

> Thanks for the info. 
> Leaning toward the PowderMastic and the K10 combo (cannot find the SE7 at my local Bunnings), and just continue to use the PowderMastic everywhere in both bathroom and ensuite for all the tiling. 
> Cheers,
> MGT.

  Be wary of Bunnings pricing for this sort of stuff.  I got my SE7 from Amber.  Funny, they were happy to match lowest pricing on a week day, but no luck during the week-end.

----------

